# Combo LP grill & charcoal smoker?



## jishaq (Oct 28, 2009)

Howdy,

I love the convenience of my propane grill, and I am just getting started learning about smoking (got an ECB and struggling 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 ).

One of these days, I'd like to save up and get a nice single unit that does well for both grilling and smoking.  I'm looking for recommendations for a combination unit with the following features:

* Grilling area has at least 3 LP burners that run FRONT TO BACK, each with its own control dial.

* Easy and relatively inexpensive to replace burners, the burner shields that sit above them, grates, etc, when they start to fall apart after 2-3 years.

* Smoking is accomplished with charcoal in a separate unit (is this an "offset"?  Not familiar with the terms).  

* Good charcoal airflow control to moderate smoking temps

* Ample ash storage area to prevent coals from smothering for longer smokes

* One or two side-trays to hold flipper, mop sauce, etc.

* Nice quality unit that will last me >5 years

Thanks,
-Jeff


----------



## igolf2 (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey Jeff - Here's a pic of something that might interest you - The Chargriller Duo - I don't have one but some of the guys here have them and will be able to tell you the pro's and con's of the unit and the mods needed to make it better. Unit has an add on side box for charcoal for
the smoker

I am thinking of getting one because:

1. fits all my needs in one unit 
2. It looks so freakin cool!


----------



## jishaq (Oct 28, 2009)

Wow that thing looks pretty neat.  That picture is almost psychedelic!  I'll do some research on it, thanks for the reference.

As a personal preference, I'd opt just for a side tray, rather than a side-burner - I've found that I never use side burners on my grills.

Edit:  After some research, looks like it's got a separate 'charcoal grill' and 'gas grill' area.  I never do charcoal grilling so this would be a waste of space for me ... I'd rather see a single gas grill area, that has an offset firebox for charcoal.  That way you can grill or smoke on the same area, rather than having two separate areas.  Not sure if that's possible or not (perhaps the LP burners get clogged from all the smoke?), but that would certainly be ideal for me!

-Jeff


----------



## igolf2 (Oct 28, 2009)

Yes - the right side is where you mount the offset charcoal box - I was looking at one at Tractor Supply and I think I could fashion something to "link" the two chambers together to create one big smoker while still maintaining a seperate grill chamber for steaks and such.

The side burner just comes with it - I don't use mine either


----------



## garyt (Oct 28, 2009)

The side burner would work great for starting charcoal chimmneys


----------



## raceyb (Oct 28, 2009)

We have a winner!  Great idea.


----------



## jirodriguez (Oct 28, 2009)

These are not bad units if you want an all in one. I have a smoker made by Chargriller, but it does not have the gas option.

The picture that igolf linked does not show the firebox that you would attach to the right hand side of the unit to turn the right chamber into an offset smoker (like mine). The firebox is around $70 depending on where you buy it. Here is a link to the forum that talks about the suggested mods for the smoking chamber on chargrillers. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ht=chargriller

One thing to be aware of is this is a very long unit when you add the firebox, so make sure you got a lot of deck space for it. Personally I didnt buy one because I wanted more space inside the smoking chamber for doing large quantities of stuff.

Hope the info helps.


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 28, 2009)

It sounds like a great idea so go make it. It would be cool


----------



## callaway (Oct 28, 2010)

How about something like this?  You can find them at Sam's Club and Academy Sports.


----------



## new b (Feb 12, 2011)

Callaway - I am seriously looking at getting the Smoke Hollow Combo Grill.  I am in the same boat as a few out there in that want to have the benifits of having both a gas grill and a smoker.  This caught my eye because of the price and the features it offers.  I have also gone to Academy and checked it out.  I like the fact that there are adjustable air vents in the firebox and in the front of the smoke barrel which should allow for great air flow so that you get enough heat and your fire doesnt choke out.  I also like the adjustable grate in the smoking barrel.  I am not sure about how great the propane burners are but Im really not too concerned about that since any serious grilling will be done by charcoal or smoke.  The icing on the cake is the searer on the far left side.  This is perfect for doing steaks.  Theres not a lot of room on the searer but its better than nothing.  It felt and looked like it was build well, or at least for what you're paying for it.  The problem is that there arent any reviews on this becuase its so new.  I might have to pop and get this thing because it looks awesome.  I need to make sure theres enough room for beer can chicken.  Also, does anyone think there would be an issue with the smoking barrell being smaller and having issues with your meat being too close to the smoke/heat source?


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 13, 2011)

Also, does anyone think there would be an issue with the smoking barrell being smaller and having issues with your meat being too close to the smoke/heat source?    

You could put some baffles in the chamber, and just build a smaller fire. It looks like a pretty cool unit to me, but I would want to see one close up inside & out before I would think about buying one. Next time I'm at Sam's I'll check one out.


----------



## jaynik (Aug 19, 2011)

Did anyone every get anywhere with this?  Anyone own it and want to chime in?


----------



## steamboatwilly (Jun 4, 2012)

i own the little brother to this unit.

Got some pics in my profile.

I was searching for info on my unit and found this thread. Back to life!!


----------



## bigspenda864 (Jun 21, 2012)

SteamboatWilly said:


> i own the little brother to this unit.
> 
> Got some pics in my profile.
> 
> I was searching for info on my unit and found this thread. Back to life!!


How long have you had the unit and how is it holding up? I need to replace my gas grill and I am in the market for a new smoker so this would be nice if its a good unit. I was thinking of just buying a new gas grill then finding a sep smoker but this model looks pretty cool.


----------



## smokedreb (Aug 28, 2012)

I have had mine for a couple months now there are some mods that make life a little easier with it, overall I am very happy with the Grill combo Smoker. (funny story when I bought it, I did not even know that it could smoke I was buying it for the combo charcoal grill and propane)


----------



## black05tj (Jan 6, 2013)

Myself, I bought an el cheapo combo unit similar to what's being discussed and HAVE NOT been happy with it. Understand, I had a Weber gas grill for 11 years before this one, and the difference is staggering, frustrating, and disappointing. Here's my list of complaints;

Gas Grill side. Burners do poor job of distributing heat. In fact, left side burner on high produces flame, but is coldest side of grill. Center on low will burn anything on the grill grate, and right side is still hot, but not as bad as middle. The covers/flavorizer over the burners are too close to the grill grate, and easily create flare ups that singe the meat. The grates themselves have not held up well. They started flaking and disintigrating in 6 mos of light use. Finally, I find it is a gas hog. 

Charcoal side/smoker.  Metal is too thin for one, and has waaay too many air leaks. I tried putting an oven gasket to seal the lid, and used a high-temp form a gasket to try sealing inside cook chamber as well as firebox. Never did get firebox to seal good. Found it difficult to keep cook chamber at right temp and used a lot of fuel in the process. Actually got so fed up with it I just quit using it and decided no more Q until I could buy something better.

It's a good concept, IMO, but I have yet to see one built "properly". Maybe I shop in the wrong places, but I saved up and bought the WSM and a kettle grill, and am saving again for a nice, quality gas grill. The extra patio space used will be minimal, as those combos are huge.

Not trying to poo on anyone that likes theirs, but I was terribly disappointed with the one I got. Right now, for me, 3 quality units that work well trumps the space savings the current combos in the market offer.


----------

